# Moving a boat



## fernballan (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Ken S (Oct 24, 2017)

I need you to drop one of those off at my house! She's a beautiful boat.
You would be wise to use spreader bars between those slings the next time you mover her. I've seen more than one boat cave at the gunwales from the lack of spreaders. It's an ugly cracking sound I hope I never hear again.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 24, 2017)

Ken S said:


> I need you to drop one of those off at my house! She's a beautiful boat.
> You would be wise to use spreader bars between those slings the next time you mover her. I've seen more than one boat cave at the gunwales from the lack of spreaders. It's an ugly cracking sound I hope I never hear again.


Yes you are right but there was no time. it stood in the way


----------

